# chips!



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

Saw at The show at the N.E.C.similar tuning modules on a stand.Cost about £150 Tempted !Thinking about"chipping" my 2001 Transit 2.4dci.Anyone done theirs?.The ones at show were being sold by www.energytuning.co.uk


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Had the motor in my Landrover boostsed, that did in the clutch which had to be replaced by a military version.

Read only this week a motorhome owner in Spain with a large Sprinter based motorhome. He bought it with one previous owner. The engine went BANG with a hole in a piston and damage to the bore. It was a complete replacement engine and after the repatriation costs were added the bill was EU11000. The vehicle was said to be still in warranty but when Mercedes inspected the engine they found it had been chipped (add on box still fitted) so gave no warranty. No doubt the company selling the box were by then no longer trading.

I had an offer at a show to have ours chipped but have declined. Whats the rush?

The latest getout is selling us customers the kit to re-map the engine ourselves, Then if the engine goes BANG who did it?

Is it really worth it?

C.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

With you on that Clive


----------

